# "Itchy Puppy Syndrome"



## pwillow (Jun 2, 2011)

I still haven't been able to figure out why my dog is itching all the time.
She has a faint faint rash but she is still itching...all the time.
I gave her benadryl (half a baby one) this did not seem to help.

I know all puppies are itchy, but this puppy is exceptionally itchy.
Hence, the phrase itchy puppy syndrome which we kind of poke fun at her foot thumping on the hard floor...but now I'm kind of starting to get worried because I am trying to train her because she is from working lines that have personal significance for me. It's almsot like her itching is getting in the way of her concentration.

I put her on a limited ingredient dog food but that did not help. I actually don't think it is an allergy. I took her to the vet and they gave her a dose of ("revolution": selamectin)? I have no idea what it is but she said it would help for fleas or anything. But the dog obviously has no fleas, and actually they are very rare for any of the other dogs.

So the vet said that mange? was also a possibility but that she saw no signs of them. 
I am thinking that I should maybe get a second opinion from another vet because this itchy puppy syndrome is out of control. Any advice?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Did the vet do a skin scraping to actually determine if it IS mange? Thats the only way to know for sure. Some dogs are also just basically allergic to their environment. If there is a rash, i would say she's definitely allergic to something. I would have your vet do the skin scraping to determine for a fact its not mange. How old is your puppy? How long has your puppy been in limited ingredient food? Perhaps if you were able to list the foods ingredients as well, it might better help determine if, even on limited ingredient if your puppy may have an allergy to something in the food. Believe it or not, some dogs are also allergic to chicken.... Food for thought so to speak.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Ditto ^^

I've never heard it is normal for puppies to be itchy. If there is a rash then there is a problem. Find a different vet.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Have your vet do a skin scraping to rule out any type of mange....if that possibility is ruled out (?)...you are probably looking at an allergy of some kind.
Look into doing an "allergen test".....there is a chance your puppy may have "seasonal" allergies. The test will list foods & pollen sensitivities, they will range from low to high sensitivity.
Many vets do not like to do this test on puppies...because it can trigger possible "false" positives......*however;....*I would rather have the test done (personally)...because it is *positive* that *something* is causing the itching discomfort in the puppy. I would look at the test result as a guide line into possibilities.
These are the simple things that I would suggest....before changing multiple foods or using multiple medications.
JMO


----------



## Jeeper (Apr 11, 2011)

i have had the same issue with my new pup... we got her some antibacterial soap and after a few wash's she stopped scratching. She has a little bit of a rash on her stomach...


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We have an itchy puppy as well. No rash, no spots, no cuts, healthy skin not dry not oily...just itchy and she'll scratch and lick like crazy before she sleeps and after she wakes up. Vet checked healthy no problems but ear mites that we are treating. 

We both believe she is recovering from being kept in wood shavings for the first 4 months of her life before we got her. She also had a cough from irritation from breathing in the shavings as well which has gone away since she is able to run and play outside. She will be rechecked in 2 weeks for the mites issues and get her last vaccine. They said is she is still scratching then they will test. But vet believes we are fine.

Maybe your pup has a food allergy or enviromental allergy? Ask for a skin scraping or a blood test to rule out or find the cause. Until then try adding some oils into her food like salmon oil, fish oil, olive oil or flax or even whole raw egg w shell a few times a week.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't forget to check the ingredients in your treats too. My pup has never eaten dog food with wheat, but his treats did contain wheat. After we switched treats, his itching decreased, though we are also dealing with fleas. 

How long has it been since you switched foods? If it was a food allergy, it might take some time for the relief to manifest. 

Any chance it could be laundry soap/softener you wash your pup's bedding in? Or a cleaning/freshening product you use on your floors or furniture? Where is the rash? Have you tried any anti-itch sprays? 

Agree that you should get a 2nd vet opinion. 

Hope your pup feels better soon!


----------



## pwillow (Jun 2, 2011)

The puppy was raised only on grass and newspapers so it is not from the bedding.

The rash is on her tummy and also her chest.
The rash is very faint red bumps you can barley notice.
I have an appointment with my vet today for a skin scraping just to make sure it is not mange or something. I dont know if they will be able to test for allergies but I will do that too if they can.

I only use natural cleaners in the house from YoungLiving. They are basically cleaners using therapeutic grade essential oils.

I gave her a oatmeal bath with Theives (combination oil). This did not seem to help.
Benadryl helped a little and I also put on some topical over the counter anti itch creams.

Poor little baby.

Her treats are organic, nograin.

Also im feeding her raw now instead of the limited ingredient kibble


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

She's adorable! What did you find out from the vet?


----------

